# Creatine on non-training days?



## Phineas (Jun 22, 2010)

Should I take creatine on non-training days? Does it still have the same effect?

Also, I've always taken it only before training. Should I take 5g after, as well?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2010)

i take it after training, not before . . both would be ok I guess . . you cycle your creatine?


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 22, 2010)

Creatine is not an immediate acting compound where you take it and get immediate results that are single dose related.  It is a compound that is intended to build up in your system and work consistently whether you're training or not.  For example, if I've been taking 10g of creatine daily for 30 days and all of a sudden not take any for a day I would not notice any decline in performance.  Perhaps after a few days results may diminish.  I never understood why people decide to take a dose of creatine right before a workout for a good boost.  I really don' think it works that way.  That's why for people that cycle creatine a washout period of minimum 1 month is recommended because it is believed that this is the amout of time it takes for your elevated creatine stores to fully flush out of your system.  When I take creatine I take 10g daily (regardless if it's a workout day or not) for a duration of 2-3 months (never load on it) and then take a month or two off.  I also prefer taking it post workout because it tends to dehydrate me for an hour or two after administration.  Studies I read suggest that an average active male uses up approx. 2-3g of creatine daily.  That individual also gets creatine from natural sources (ex. large steak dinner will provide at least 1g of creatine).  So assuming your body is saturated with maximum creatine levels and you go a day without supplementing it yet continue to eat meat that day.  Your body will use up say 3g of creatine stores and receive say 1-2g from natural sources which will make a single skipped dose negligable.  So that's my view on creatine, lot's of ramble I know but I'm feeling off today..


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 22, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> i take it after training, not before . . both would be ok I guess . . you cycle your creatine?


 
Don't you?


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 22, 2010)

It doesn't matter when you take it. I take 5g everyday. Like Napalm already said it needs to build up in your system over time. So if you only take 5g on training days(my guess is that your train 4 days a week) then you should be at less than optimal levels. I think if you took 5g a day or like you were considering, 10g on training days(which has worked for me in the past) then you should be good to go.


----------



## Flathead (Jun 23, 2010)

I take it everyday mainly because it's a part of my protien drink. But as mentioned above, it's a slow working compound that works over an extended period of time. Obviously the key element in getting the most out of creatine is drinking tons of water.

Flathead


----------



## Zane (Jun 23, 2010)

On training days I take it before I lift with N.O. then immediatly after? Recomended on the body fortress brand? Then one serving on off days. I do usually take 3-4months then take a month off. I feel the body does get used products and for the best results, cycles are better, no matter the product? JMO!


----------



## Phineas (Jun 23, 2010)

Shit, I've never cycled my creatine. I've been on it since late-October. I've been taking 5g a day. I haven't always taken it on non-training days, though.

I just did some quick research on cycling. I'm in the middle of a small cut right now, so I don't think this is the best time to take out creatine (or is it okay?). I think I overshot a bit on my deficit so I've been having a few extra refeeds just to let my body catch up while I adjust my calories slightly. I'll resume cutting after I get back from a trip on Saturday and I'll probably cut for another two weeks. It's more of a practice cut. After that I'll deload for a week, and then begin my new program I have set for my upcoming bulk

I'll cut creatine out when I finish cutting and won't re-introduce it for another 3 or 4 weeks. Once I resume using it, how should I cycle it? I read some articles suggesting the loading phase for a week of up to 20g/daily (though, I've read elsewhere that this is unnecessary), followed by maintenance of 5-10g/daily for 4 weeks followed by a month off. 

How does everyone here cycle their creatine?

Why does the body grow tolerance for an organic compound like creatine but not amino acids?


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't cycle my creatine. Sometimes i'll take a few weeks off and see how much of my weight is from the creatine or sometimes i'm too lazy to run to the store and buy some. Anyways, i've never experienced any diminished returns from prolonged use or even heard of it.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 23, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Shit, I've never cycled my creatine. I've been on it since late-October. I've been taking 5g a day. I haven't always taken it on non-training days, though.
> 
> I just did some quick research on cycling. I'm in the middle of a small cut right now, so I don't think this is the best time to take out creatine (or is it okay?). I think I overshot a bit on my deficit so I've been having a few extra refeeds just to let my body catch up while I adjust my calories slightly. I'll resume cutting after I get back from a trip on Saturday and I'll probably cut for another two weeks. It's more of a practice cut. After that I'll deload for a week, and then begin my new program I have set for my upcoming bulk
> 
> ...


 
I have formerly found it appealing to me to stay on small to moderate maintenance doses of creatine indefinately but having done extensive research on it and some personal experimentation I find cycling works best for me for two reasons:

1. There are some studies polluting the internet where some believe and document that taking creatine for extremely long periods of time ie. 1+ years with out a break (washout period) may possibly mess up your body's ability to extract creatine from natural food sources when creatine is discontinued.  I'm really not sure if I believe this theory but since I'm not a huge risk taker I would better be safe than sorry... especially since, which brings me to my next point:

2. I always feel the best gains come on creatine during the initial 2 months after which I feel that my system has been consistently and fully saturated with creatine stores for quite some time and more progress through supplementation can't be expected at that point.  It then turns to maintenance.  Having said that, a washout period usually doesn't lead me to any significant strength or body mass loss but when I come back on it again it leads to fresh new significant strength and mass gains.

I have found that taking 5-10g for 8-12 weeks followed by 4-6 weeks off works best for me.


----------



## malachi (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice to know I only take creatine on traing days.


----------



## Mark Sabino (Jul 2, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Should I take creatine on non-training days? Does it still have the same effect?
> 
> Also, I've always taken it only before training. Should I take 5g after, as well?



The package says too take on non-training days too


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 2, 2010)

The best thing to do is to pour 5g of it into a gallon jug of water. This is on nontraining days. 

Then sip the water throughout the day so your body absorbs every since gram of the creatine. You'll stay anabolic this way.

It also helps to flex after drinking it so the creatine gets into your muscles a lot faster.

GICH!


----------



## Phineas (Jul 2, 2010)

CaptainNapalm said:


> I have formerly found it appealing to me to stay on small to moderate maintenance doses of creatine indefinately but having done extensive research on it and some personal experimentation I find cycling works best for me for two reasons:
> 
> 1. There are some studies polluting the internet where some believe and document that taking creatine for extremely long periods of time ie. 1+ years with out a break (washout period) may possibly mess up your body's ability to extract creatine from natural food sources when creatine is discontinued.  I'm really not sure if I believe this theory but since I'm not a huge risk taker I would better be safe than sorry... especially since, which brings me to my next point:
> 
> ...



Cool. Thanks for the info man.

Come to think of it, I also recall more gains in those initial 2 months or so. I'm going to start cycling now. I stopped taking it several days ago. I'll resume in August.


----------



## Phineas (Jul 2, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> i take it after training, not before . . both would be ok I guess . . you cycle your creatine?



The bottle says to take it before. I've read of people taking it only after and other people who take it before and after.


----------



## TJTJ (May 17, 2011)

Creatine F.A.Q.

Its an old post but I had this question so instead is starting a new thread I found this link through the search bar. but if you have something to add go for it. 

Im going to start taking 10g a day even on non training days to build up in my body


----------



## OutWhey (May 18, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Creatine F.A.Q.
> 
> Its an old post but I had this question so instead is starting a new thread I found this link *through the search bar.* but if you have something to add go for it.
> 
> Im going to start taking 10g a day even on non training days to build up in my body




Creatine is s supplement that I take year round and also have several of my clients take year round depending in their goals and stats.

I use to take creatine mono (powder forum) until I tried the POWERCHEWS creatine...now this ia my staple, great taste and a lot more convienent.
Powerchews Creatine


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

Ya when I was taking it, I would take it everyday, non-training days included. Doesn't matter what time. Morning, before workout, after workout, whatever.


----------



## alpha22 (May 23, 2011)

I take after my workout..


----------



## Daft205 (May 23, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> Creatine is s supplement that I take year round and also have several of my clients take year round depending in their goals and stats.
> 
> I use to take creatine mono (powder forum) until I tried the POWERCHEWS creatine...now this ia my staple, great taste and a lot more convienent.
> Powerchews Creatine



I like to throw a couple grams of creapure in my shakes, but have also been using powerchews for my off days and less convenient times- like at work... A few powerchews after lunch is actually a nice little treat.


----------



## hawkcmc (May 25, 2011)

What ever happened to Creatine EE that was a big thing for a while.


----------



## hawkcmc (May 25, 2011)

Stuff tasted like old man feet though, from what I'd imagine old man feet would taste like.


----------



## LightBearer (May 25, 2011)

do you guys load your monohydrate or what?


----------



## MDR (May 25, 2011)

I take 5g everyday. I don't think there is any need to cycle it.


----------



## suppRatings (May 26, 2011)

Yes you should. You want to maintain levels while cycling


----------



## OutWhey (May 26, 2011)

Yes, you have to take creatine daily no matter what your training schedule. Creatine is used to maximize phosphocreatine stores in the muscle and this takes daily dosing. You get the positive effects by keeping your phosphocreatine stores maximized, which requires daily dosing. Only taking it 2-3 times per week is unlikely to result in enhanced phosphocreatine levels.​


----------



## TJTJ (May 26, 2011)

Creatine F.A.Q. 

Ive posted this if you scroll up but I can tell you guys havent read it so im posting it again. Its an Iron Mag article.


----------



## MDR (May 26, 2011)

Never seen much benefit in taking more than 5g a day.


----------



## suppRatings (May 26, 2011)

MDR said:


> I take 5g everyday. I don't think there is any need to cycle it.



this. Cycling it was a 90's thing


----------

